# Certificat non Contagion



## maman petit bout (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,

J aimerai savoir dans quel cas faut il fournir a l ass mat un certificat de non contagion ? A quel moment, l ass mat est en droit de l exigée?

Bien cordialement


----------



## booboo (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour , 
tout dépend de quoi souffre l'enfant . 
C'est au médecin d'établir ce certificat.


----------



## kikine (6 Janvier 2023)

Ce guide reprend en fiches, les maladies transmissibles les plus courantes. Seules quelques-unes donnent lieu à un certificat médical obligatoire pour le retour dans la collectivité. Il s’agit des 6 affections suivantes :  Diphtérie,  Gastro-entérite à Escherichia Coli entéro-hémorragique,  Gastro-entérite à Shigelles,  Teigne,  Tuberculose bacillifère,  Typhoïde et parathyphoïde. 
Les autres maladies contagieuses nécessitant une éviction scolaire ne sont pas soumises à la présentation obligatoire d’un certificat médical de non-contagion lors du retour dans la collectivité. Cependant, il y a lieu de s’assurer pour les maladies suivantes, qu’un certain nombre de précautions aient été prises par le médecin traitant :  Coqueluche,  Gale,  Hépatite A,  Impétigo,  Rougeole,  Scarlatine…


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Janvier 2023)

Sommes nous concernées ? sommes nous considérées comme pratiquant un accueil dit de collectivité ? à vérifier.


----------



## maman petit bout (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour
C'était une angine Viral, donc pas contagieux et vu par le médecin.
 malade le weekend avant la garde le lundi, sachant que du lundi au mercredi, elle n a pas gardé mon enfant car je lui avais dit que je préfère qu il récupère tranquillement avec nous a la maison. Mais pour le jeudi et le vendredi elle a  quand même refusé en me sortant qu il lui fallait un certificat de non contagion pour une maladie datant de 5 jours au final (samedi au mercredi).
Donc avoir un médecin de dernière minute en ce moment c'est juste impossible.


----------



## kikine (6 Janvier 2023)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Sommes nous concernées ? sommes nous considérées comme pratiquant un accueil dit de collectivité ? à vérifier.


je n'en sais fichtre rien.. mais là on était dans le cadre scolaire, donc si certificat de non contagion est demandé il ne peut être que dans ce's maladies là.. or pour une angine, elle risque pas de bosser cet hiver


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Janvier 2023)

Je pense qu'elle a confondu avec le certificat médical justifiant de l'absence de l'enfant pour pouvoir déduire les 5 jours max par année glissante pour enfant malade.
Là en refusant l'accueil, obligatoirement vous pouvez lui déduire les 2 jours par CCC. Ces 2 jours n'entreront pas en compte dans les 5 jours max déductibles.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

Un certificat de non contagions pour une angine virale ?  Il y en a absolument pas besoin

Refuser l acceuil le jeudi et vendredi alors que votre enfant a été vue par un médecin et que vous l avez garder jusqu'au mercredi , votre Assmat et dans l abus complet

Perso je n' ai jamais demandé à certificat de non contagions j ignore même si c est valable pour les Assmat


----------



## maman petit bout (6 Janvier 2023)

Merci. Alors je vous l ai pas précisé mais j ai dit a mon ass mat le lundi ainsi que les autres jours, qu elles seront comptés comme journées payés, car pour moi c était normal et que c'était pas prévu. Pour en quelques sortes s excuser de la désorganisation de ses journées a elle.


----------



## assmatzam (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 

Il faut vous référez à votre contrat 
Est ce que votre assistante maternelle l'a notifié au contrat ? 

Si rien n'est inscrit elle ne peut pas exiger ce document et doit accueillir votre enfant surtout au bout de 5 jours de convalescence 

Si c'est bien inscrit alors là oui vous devrez vous référé à cet engagement contractuel

Personnellement je me permet de demander ce type de document lorsque je constate qu'un enfant est vraiment très malade et que les parents souhaitent me le remettre en accueil au bout de 24 heures 
Je demande alors un écrit du médecin stipulant que l'enfant n'est pas contagieux pour les copains et pour moi même 

Mais je n'ai à ce jour jamais eu à le faire


----------



## kikine (6 Janvier 2023)

maman petit bout a dit: 


> Merci. Alors je vous l ai pas précisé mais j ai dit a mon ass mat le lundi ainsi que les autres jours, qu elles seront comptés comme journées payés, car pour moi c était normal et que c'était pas prévu. Pour en quelques sortes s excuser de la désorganisation de ses journées a elle.


ben de toute façon n'ayant pas de certificat médical vous ne pouvez pas les déduires non plus....


----------



## assmatzam (6 Janvier 2023)

C'est très noble mais 
Vous n'avez aucune raison de lui maintenir son salaire si votre enfant est malade à condition de lui présenter un certificat médical daté du 1er jour d'absence de votre enfant et lui remettre au plus tard au retour de votre enfant sur son mode d'accueil


----------



## maman petit bout (6 Janvier 2023)

Je pense aussi, surtout que je lui paye ses 3 jours . Je pense qu elle voulait juste avoir sa semaine de libre car elle s est très bien que c'est impossible pour moi d avoir un rdv chez le médecin du jour au lendemain. 
Mais j' ai cédé par manque d info là dessus. Et puis on a toujours eu des très bon rapport avec elle.  Lundi elle reprend la garde et je vous avoue qu elle va connaître ma déception a son égard, surtout qu on  est super cool avec elle et elle a toujours eu ce qu elle demandé même si ça nous arrangait pas. On a tout fait depuis 2 ans pour qu elle soit bien avec nous.


----------



## assmatzam (6 Janvier 2023)

Cependant je tiens à vous préciser que l'angine virale qui est causée par un virus, est 'contagieuse. 

C'est une maladie qui reste toutefois peu contagieuse car il n'y a pas de toux. 

La transmission se fait par voie aérienne et par contact entre les personnes, notamment lorsqu'une personne touche des objets sans s'être lavé les mains avant.

Donc avec les enfants il y a forcément risques de contagion


----------



## maman petit bout (6 Janvier 2023)

Mon enfant a vu le médecin mais je demande jamais un certificat car  on a un très bon rapport qu avec l ass mat et on gardait notre enfant malade le temps nécessaire tout en continuant de la payé. C'était comme ça qu on fesait avec elle.


----------



## maman petit bout (6 Janvier 2023)

L angine datait de samedi et la garde a été refusée le jeudi et vendredi suivant. Sachant que mon enfant était guéri que j' ai décidé juste de le garder a la maison lundi au mercredi car il était KO, fatigué, le temps de récupérer ses nuits agitées. Pour qu il soit en forme chez elle


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Janvier 2023)

Que vous lui déduisez pas le lundi mardi et mercredi ok 

Pour le jeudi et vendredi vue que c est votre Assmat qui a refusez la garde vous êtes en droit de lui déduire


----------



## fanny35 (6 Janvier 2023)

On peut être cools des 2 côtes, mais il vaut mieux Respecter les termes du contrat, afin de ne pas se sentir lésé...
Si sur le contrat il n'est pas stipulé de certificat de non contagion, pas besoin d'en fournir, et elle doit accueillir votre enfant.
Vous pourrez donc déduire les jours durant lesquels elle a refusé l'accueil.
En revanche, pour les déductions enfant malade, c'est 5 jours par année glissante (à partir de la date de début de contrat), et déduits seulement sur présentation d'un certificat médical attestant qu'aux dates d'absence l'enfant ne pouvait être accueilli.


----------



## assmatzam (6 Janvier 2023)

Pour les 3 premiers jours si pas, de certificat le salaire doit être maintenu 

Pour  jeudi et vendredi c'est un refus d'accueil de la part de l'am donc deduction avec le ccc


----------



## kikine (6 Janvier 2023)

contrat ou pas elle ne peut pas exiger un certificat de non contagion pour tout et n'importe quoi
les maladies nécessitant un certificat de non contagion sont listées et se sont des maladies GRAVES..

donc oui pour les 3 jours car c'est bien vous employeurs qui avait décidé de ne pas lui confier votre petit mais pour le jeudi et vendredi déduisez lui les 2 jours histoire de bien lui faire comprendre aussi que vous n'êtes pas une vache à lait et qu'elle ne peut pas faire comme bon lui semble non plus..

donnez la main et on vous bouffe le bras.. au bout d'un moment ça va bien... elle abuse


----------



## maman petit bout (6 Janvier 2023)

Sur le contrat rien n est stipulé pour le certificat de non contagion juste qu elle se réserve le droit d accueillir ou non  l enfant si elle estime que son état de santé le ne permet pas. Mais là c'est de décider de ne pas le garder sans l avoir vu. Au bout de 5 jours de non garde.


----------



## maman petit bout (6 Janvier 2023)

Lundi, il y aura une mise au point.... 
Je suis vraiment perplexe de se changement de comportement, me tarde de discuter avec elle pour comprendre.


----------



## maman petit bout (6 Janvier 2023)

Je vous remercie a toutes de vos réponses, j avais besoin de savoir avant de discuter avec elle, d être sur de ce que je vais avancer. 
Je vous souhaite d ailleurs de meilleurs vœux pour cette année ☺️


----------



## kikine (6 Janvier 2023)

maman petit bout a dit: 


> Sur le contrat rien n est stipulé pour le certificat de non contagion juste qu elle se réserve le droit d accueillir ou non  l enfant si elle estime que son état de santé le ne permet pas. Mais là c'est de décider de ne pas le garder sans l avoir vu. Au bout de 5 jours de non garde.


j'ai la même clause, cela dit si je refuse l'accueil et bien j'assume et je déduis..
je ne peux par refuser de travailler tout en étant payée


----------



## assmatzam (6 Janvier 2023)

Certaines pensent avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre 

Mais ça ne marche pas comme ça 

Refus d'accueil = pas de salaire


----------



## Nounou 22 (6 Janvier 2023)

Je suis d'accord avec les collègues, vous avez fait ce qu'il fallait, vous avez consulté le médecin puis garder votre enfant le temps qu'il se rétablisse. Votre assmat aurait dû l'accueillir le jeudi et vendredi, d'autant plus que vous l'aviez gardé 3 jours auparavant. Vous êtes de surcroît bienveillante avec elle puisque vous ne vous servez pas de la législation pour lui déduire les 5 jours légaux.....donc je serai comme les collègues, je vous conseillerai de déduire par le CCC les deux jours ou elle a refusé l'accueil de votre enfant alors que cela n'était pas légitime.  
Et vous avez raison de vouloir en échanger avec elle, afin d'éclaircir les choses et de poursuivre les relations sur des bases saines, les non dits engendrent souvent des rancoeurs .....


----------



## Griselda (6 Janvier 2023)

Je crois bien que nous sommes bien considérés comme un accueil collectif, notamment dès lors que l'AM accueille au moins 2 enfants de 2 familles différentes, sinon pourquoi l'obligation pour nous de contrôler que nos accueillis sont bien à jour de leur vaccin au regard de leur âge?!


----------



## Griselda (6 Janvier 2023)

Je ne suis pas Médecin mais oui un virus n'est il pas par définition contagieux?
Ceci étant dit après 5 jours je doute très fortement que l'enfant s'il n'a plus de symptôme ne soit encore contagieux et s'il fallait retourner chez le médecin pour le faire certifier à chaque maladie... Je trouve ça surprenant et à la fois nous sommes nombreuses à être lassés de voir revenir chez nous des enfants clairement malade, contagieux, des fois gravement avec des Parents qui frisent le dénis parce qu'ils ne veulent pas avoir encore à quitter leur travail pour la santé de leur enfant (et des autres), est ce pour cette raison que votre AM a fini par prendre des mesures drastiques? Il faudrait pouvoir en discuter tranquillement avec elle.

Je me repete mais le sujet de la maladie est TOUJOURS sujet délicat, quelque soit le cas de figure (et ils sont nombreux).


----------



## assmatzam (6 Janvier 2023)

Tout à fait griselda 

J'ai pour ma part inclus ce petit paragraphe dans mes contrats pour faire face aux abus de certains parents qui pensait que leur travail avait plus de valeur que la santé de leur enfant et qui ne se donnait pas la peine de consulter et voulait me remettre l'enfant en accueil après 24 heures d'absence et une pseudo auto médication


----------



## Nounou 22 (6 Janvier 2023)

Nous sommes les premières à reprocher aux parents de ne pas consulter assez vite quand les enfants sont malades, à ne pas les garder avec eux pour éviter les contagions et à nous les remettre en accueil illico ...alors pour une fois qu'un parent consulte le Doc, garde son enfant trois jours d'affilés afin qu'il se rétablisse complètement, l'assmat aurait pu parfaitement l'accueillir....donc cette fois-ci, je me range du côté du parent employeur....pour moi c'est un refus d'accueil un peu abusif ...et cela nécessite une conversation avec l'assmat afin de repositionner les choses, calmement et avec bienveillance, mais que les choses soient dites malgré tout afin que lors d'une prochaine situation similaire, la maladie de l'enfant n'engendre pas de désaccord.


----------



## assmatzam (6 Janvier 2023)

C'est un abus et en tant que parent employeur je n'apprécierai pas trop ce genre de situation


----------



## Sandrine2572 (6 Janvier 2023)

Maman petit bout votre Assmat a en acceuil que votre enfant ou ils y a d autre ?


----------



## maman petit bout (6 Janvier 2023)

Oui Elle a un autre enfant. Ce que je peux comprendre et c'est  tout a fait normal si mon enfant  est malade et qu elle souhaite protège l autre. Mais là je parle de 5 jours de repos pour mon enfant dont 3 pendant sa garde. Le 6 eme jour, plus de symptômes et en forme. 
Elle nous a jamais demandé quoi que ce soit aux 2 familles pour justifier la non contagions de nos enfant depuis 2 ans. Même mon enfant qui a eu le COVID l année dernière et donc j'ai fait autant de précaution que pour l angine et elle m a jamais demandé quoi que ce soit


----------



## Zazou (Mardi à 13:45)

Bonjour, pas sympa votre nounou 😒


----------

